# Lesson Girl Rant



## MeltCupid (Jul 9, 2010)

There is a girl who takes lessons up where I board my horse. At first I thought she was just shy but now I know that she is just plain rude!!!

So this is what happened:
I was out riding my horse in the arena and I noticed that she was having a lot of difficulty getting her horse to lope. I asked her one simple question: "Do you want to use my crop?" and this is what she said "I don't need your crop, I have my own crop it's on the fence"...and she was basically yelling at me! So I said ok and went back to riding. Now everytime I'm at the barn she glares at me when she walks by and turns her head in a huff...

I just asked one question!!!


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Sometimes when people are frustrated they snap? Perhaps she thinks you are judging her ability to ride or something... I don't know. 

Its her problem, not yours, just ignore people like that. They just sort of reflect their bad moods onto you and thats all they see.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Sorry - double post.


----------



## ThinkingOfRiding (Apr 8, 2010)

I hate people like that! you're not alone dealing with those people!


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

While you may have thought you were asking nicely you may have come across to her as being snooty and critical. I know when I'm riding a horse that's being difficult I just want to be left alone to deal with it unless it was an instructor. She may have been yelling to make sure you heard rather than going off on one at you and since the horse was being difficult for her said it in a tone that she didn't mean. She may be glaring at you because she was embarassed that someone thought she needed help. Have you tried talking to her at all?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

When I'm dealing with a horse thats being naughty/rude/whatever. I tend to like to be left alone to deal with it (unless by an instructor). Maybe what you said being nice didn't come out the way you intended (from her point of veiw). If you did see her get her horse to canter/lope, maybe walk up to her and say something like:

"Hey good job getting your horse to canter" and act generally nice towards her.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Lis said:


> While you may have thought you were asking nicely you may have come across to her as being snooty and critical. I know when I'm riding a horse that's being difficult I just want to be left alone to deal with it unless it was an instructor. She may have been yelling to make sure you heard rather than going off on one at you and since the horse was being difficult for her said it in a tone that she didn't mean. She may be glaring at you because she was embarassed that someone thought she needed help. Have you tried talking to her at all?


This.

Why not approach her again and simply say 'sorry I intruded while you were riding the other day'. 

Maybe you will make a new friend.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

You know sometimes I get frusterated like today I was trying to mount and my horse is kinda herd bound since she moved and she wouldn't stop moving! So my husband said just mount really fast and usually my horse stays still for the most part and I got frusterated and kinda snapped on him cause I couldn't do it for a second or two and then I did. I kinda had a bad day though so I wasn't in the greatest mood.
Also I am new at riding and Gidget can be grumpy and sometimes people look at me and they do judge me. I was in the arena riding one day and people told me(in a rude way) that I knew nothing about my horse,I needed lessons, and I have no clue what I was doing...soooo I kinda know where she is going but the girl was rude to you especially for being sort of a stranger.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Her reaction was a little uncalled for. Especially since she seems to be holding a grudge. Just ignore her.


----------

